# Morrison and Marvin Vise from Castings



## Lamachina58 (Nov 24, 2011)

The Morrison and Marvin vise.

I am finally getting around to building the small vise from castings. The vise caught my eye immediately since I have had a small Wilton for over 35 years. I will include some of my set ups and photos as I go along. I started a few weeks ago.











These images are from the website. 

I began by laying out all the parts and pieces. The castings themselves are beautiful and the first helpful hint I got was was from a friend who built one that each casting is well thought out as to NOT waste 4140! That being said, I would have ruined the project immediately by ignoring the included instructions by diving right in. By following the sequence a chucking lug becomes a part of the vise as you proceed. Pattern makers must have a different mind because I tend to approach projects as if everything is bar stock!

All of the materials needed come neatly packed and of course I immediately opened and lost a tiny package of 1-72 screws. Neat as I try to be...well they will show ups stuck to the tread of a shoe or something!






I started with the Vise Body, drilling, boring and reaming it out.





Here it is getting a hug from it's big brother





A little careful milling on the bottom





Counter bore the end on a mandrel










I've set aside the Body to continue with the movable jaw. I started by turning the chucking lug, remember, don't throw this away! Not that I would, I'm adding another shed just for that problem!





Here they are so far. Did I mention I am building three? But that is a Christmas secret, so don't tell anyone!





Well, Thanksgiving Dinner is a cooking!


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Nov 25, 2011)

That looks like a nice little project - Thank you for taking the pictures and sharing your helpful hints!
Brad


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like to be on your Christmas list ;D


----------



## Jack (Nov 25, 2011)

I just ordered one of those, it looks like a nice little project that should be a little different, something that you just don't see everyday. It might go along well with my little PM Research engine lathe.

I am excited because this should hold me over until all of the real good stuff comes on Christmas morning. :big:

Happy Holidays!


----------



## karlw144 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice job on the vice(s), I'm just starting to machine one so your set ups are nice to see. Please keep us up to date.
Thanks,
Karl


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 26, 2011)

That sure is a nice looking vice. Working from castings really gets the brain ticking. Great build thread.
Brock


----------



## CMS (Nov 26, 2011)

This is nice to see. I too was in the mood to acquire one of these, for use, but I ran across a small vice for sale, so I've been using it and kinda forgot about the kit from M&M. May have to revisit the thoughts on getting one, looks to be very nice kit with excellent castings. And also seems that you're doing a mighty fine job on your Christmas presants too. Please keep us posted.


----------



## idahoan (Nov 26, 2011)

You are off to a great start on the vises, I built one during the summer and fall of last year; it was a very enjoyable project. I was going to post pictures here on HMEM but never got to it.
I did take pictures of most of my setups and machinning operations. I don't want to hijack your thread so if there in interest I can start a new thread and post them there.

I also modeled a 1/2 size Wilton Power Arm Jr. for it to mount on. I finished it up just before the GEARS show last September.

The Model Makers Vise is a great conversation piece as well as a useable tool if one chooses.

Keep up the good work and keep the photos coming.
Dave


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! Beautifully executed so far. Castings are so much more challenging than bar stock, and work-holding can be tricky. Are you going to paint the bodies when you are done?


----------



## Lamachina58 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and Dave, we met for a minute at Gears. I must say, your stirling fans were among the finest work at the show. If anyone gets a chance to see them it is impressive! And your Vise speaks for itself! You just hijacked the thread with those photos! 
Just kidding! Please post your photos! it is such a neat little project, I'd welcome anyone's input.
If everyone could see how Dave's jaws interlock perfectly that is a neat trick I want to do as well.
I am actually building 12 vises as one of my second year CNC students projects this fall. I think six will finish by break. So, I have a volunteer assistant, Lowell, who is "retired" and he has built the following jigs for broaching and key cutting.
I wasn't sure the project would suit CNC but it has been a real challenge and the Haas control has an "intuitive" programming mode that is suited to one off programs so it has been a really good learning experience.
Seeing Dave's vise I am not sure if I will paint them. Let's see how it goes!











The acme nut is silver soldered in place. The Solder set up keeps downward pressure so it doesn't get a head of steam up and shift, or so I think. Now, if I'd have looked at the prints I'd have realized the hole I am soldering in slightly breaks out in to the cross hole. That would have guaranteed a good draw on the silver.




Almost done. Time to cross drill.


----------



## idahoan (Nov 27, 2011)

Lamachina58

Thanks for the kind words; Now it is all coming clear now I do remember our meeting at the GEARS show. I didn't realize from four avatar and log-on who was behind this great little project.

I'm sorry I don't remember your name ???

Dave

P.S. I would like to share my build pictures but I'm still not sure if I should start a new thread or mix them in with yours?


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2011)

Idahoan,

Welcome to the forum. Generally you would start a new topic. That would seem to be the trend from previous "duplicate" builds....if there really is such a thing 

Have at it....

Regards and welcome!

Dave


----------



## Lamachina58 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Tom from Montana. I flew in for the weekend and had a great time. Roland introduced me to yourself and a bunch of inspiring folks.
I wanted to hear how you built the fans. Have you posted them?

Also, what will be obvious to anyone watching my build is that there are seams in places you don't have on your vise! Beautiful work. 

I think I understand how you did the matched jaw teeth; machine the cross hatch with 90 degree mill drill and then finish the perimeter last, all referenced to the bolt holes? Or drill the mounting holes last. The details on your vise were fantastic. And the swivel base, that was sweet.

I think I better get to work.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Lamachina58 (Nov 27, 2011)

Turning the Acme nut between centers. The 1/2" brass comes tapped with the acme thread but a little 60 degree in the end was needed to center it properly. Turn to .380 leaving a 1/4" long head at the original .500 diameter. 






I just milled the flats on the head of the acme nut. This is .380 across the flats but keep in mind the Nut Holder is tapered so I think I will just file it to fit.






I am now pondering holding the Nut Holder. Another expanding mandrel perhaps?


----------



## krv3000 (Nov 28, 2011)

HI work is brill


----------



## Lamachina58 (Nov 30, 2011)

My students are getting ahead of me! So today we used the nice fixture Lowell made for broaching. We took .010" per pass and used .050" of shims to get to the depth we wanted. I may have made a mistake on my drawings and notes and made the key .125 wide because that was the broach I had. But it seems to work well and one student has already keyed the moving jaw and pinned his key in it.






Note the set screws allow us to align the jaw and compensate for any difference in the casting width. I intend to make lots of vises with students.






The broaching went smoothly which is always a relief!


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Nut holder. The plan calls to press it lightly to a mandrel and turn it. Methinks I am so smart and turn this split 5C only to have it spin, gall and then strip the hex trying to get it all apart. Here is how it supposed to go...never mind the hour fixing it all.











Nut and holder fit together.


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cutting the key way.






Drilling the end of the moving jaw after marking it carefully. This fixture is nice because I can tip the part on end accurately. Not the lengths to go to for one but it will be nice for my students.






Winter is really here and it is minus ten out!


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tap the 1-72...carefully.






And test assemble. Measuring my counter bore depths carefully paid off, it feels just right!


----------



## CMS (Dec 7, 2011)

Man, you're about to fling a cravn' on me!!!! I've ordered 5.5 and 8" flywheels from M&M before, A-1 castings.


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 8, 2011)

These are beautiful castings and machine really nicely. I don't do a lot of 1-72 tapping and believe me I was nervous! Tonight was a little more work on the vise jaw area. This explains my set up as described in the prints







Center finding with my wiggler, made that about 38 years ago, still comes in handy!






I am getting close to assembly and pondering finishing! Here I am milling that slot. Everything is pretty parallel. 






I have concentrated on finishing one vise since my students are almost ahead of me and I keep dropping the tiny parts so it is good I bought three sets! Maybe they will show up when I sweep. I can slow the student down with assignments and finals 
Surprisingly this has more than met my expectations as a CNC project and as something that teaches discipline on manual machines. We discuss jig and fixture design with this project too. The castings require careful planning since you only get one chance and on a cnc it is much harder to sneak up on sizes compared to a small manual machine. Spring semester we are going to tackle the Morrison and Marvin Gade engine and complete a steam engine started last spring.

But to answer one of the first questions, to paint or not to paint? I can't answer yet!


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 9, 2011)

And we have a winner! 






Cody finished his vise first of the students and all of his required semester projects!


----------



## CMS (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats to Cody for a fine looking vice and to the teacher that's coaching him. Very nice work and thanks for taking the time to put this project in a posting here. A karma for you two to share. 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice finish on that little jigger. Looks handy to boot. Great thread.

Brock


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 10, 2011)

Certainly congrats for the winner but also kudos for such a great learning project for all involved.
gbritnell


----------



## Swede (Dec 11, 2011)

They look great! I'd paint them with a nice model air brush and some good enamel or even 2-part epoxy paint for super durability and corrosion resistance.


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 14, 2011)

Today was the final day of our fall semester. Bob finished his vise and his wife will be very happy this Christmas!






I spent some time taping the 1-72 holes and fitting the jaws.






Fit the works and check it all out.






Assemble the jaws at final fit up.






And here is my vise! What a fun project! The one for Christmas is ready to go...amazing.






I know this will be a useful tool for many years to come.


----------



## CMS (Dec 14, 2011)

Very well, send that one to me!!! I called it first!!!


----------



## moconnor (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello,

Congratulations on a project very well done. What a great project for your students as well. They are fortunate to have an instructor like you.

I bought a set of castings a while back and they are absolutely beautiful. It is one of the nicest model engineering kits currently available IMO.

A few questions that I would like to ask you... Could you provide the details on the 1/8" broach that you used? The DuMont A-series broach that I have is too short to complete the keyway in the vise body and looking at the dimensions of their B-series broach, that doesn't appear to be much longer. Is yours some type of production broach? The photo of your broaching operation that shows the top of your broach, appears to have a section above the last full-depth tooth that is shorter than the vise body. Is that the case or is there sufficient length to push the broach through the work piece? Could just be the camera angle. I have never tried to use a 'pusher' to finish broaching a keyway and am reluctant to try that with my A-series broach and vise body.

I could build a slotting fixture for my lathe and figure out a way to lock the spindle to put the keyway in if I can't find a suitable broach. I am planning to build three vises, one for me and the other two to give to my brothers, so a commercially available broach would be preferable. The more that I think about this operation, the better the lathe option is looking because of the 3-1/8" length of the keyway. The broaching fixture that you made is probably necessary to properly locate the keyway and counter the potential cutting forces during broaching. What kind of resistance did you encounter while broaching the hole? Sorry for all of the questions, your advice will be greatly appreciated and help me decide which method to use.

Thanks for posting your progress on this project. Again, very well done all around.

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike,
This is a series B broach and it says 1/8-BB HSS Poland on it. About 6 3/4 long. First of all, I used the broach we had and that is 1/8 wide, the print calls for using the key in the 3/32 direction but I just accommodated my depths to use the 1/8 wide cut.
Also you are right, I used a small pusher and that is only about 1 1/2" long. At the point of needing it there was very little left and it went through easily. So no problem there.
It might be worth making up a test cut with your A style and give it a push?
The shims I made are one at .010" and two at .020" so I went in .010" increments and easily at that. I also flipped the piece each increment.
We have a wonderful volunteer, Lowell, who is a retired journeyman machinist and he assists in class. For that he has time on machines to build his own models. He built the fixture and it is very nice to be sure everything is square with the world before committing to a cut like that. For three vises it will be worth it. 
If you look at mscdirect.com and type in 00300251 I think that is the broach we have. Not to suggest any one source.
My students have done an amazing job on their projects in addition to this one. This semester is all about CNC programming and the vise did fit in well as they used the cnc's on a lot of it. It mostly met the needs of the Jig and Fixture course I taught.
Thanks for the compliments!
Tom


----------



## moconnor (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello Tom,

Thanks for answering my numerous questions. I will make a fixture and a test piece. I even have some 4140 from one of my student's precision vise projects from a few years back.

I was a Machine Tool Technology instructor for the last ten years of my machining career and really enjoyed teaching. Unfortunately, our school was closed several years ago by a shortsighted board of directors. Same sad story in many of our cities.

Thanks again Tom and all the best to you and your students.

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## moconnor (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello Tom,

After reading your reply, I rechecked the drawings and instructions for the vise to determine what the dimension of the keyway was. My print of the Moveable Vise Jaw calls out to "MILL KEYWAY .125" WIDE x .047" DEEP". That would mean that the keyway requires an 1/8" broach and the supplied 1/8" x 3/32" key would be correct. So you did use the called out width broach on your vises.

I thought that I may have missed something. Thanks again for your advice.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike,
Thanks for the correction, I guess that is why .050 of shims was about right!
Teaching is one of the greatest ways to pass on our knowledge and I'm sorry to hear of another closed program. Trade programs are expensive and don't bring in the revenue per teacher like math, English and so on. I feel lucky to focus on 12 to 17 students for 5 or more hours a day. And I get my own education reading this forum as well. I am so lucky we have a vibrant program in Montana and one that is appreciated and supported by the state, the communities and industry. Our students are eager to be trained and all have three or more offers at graduation. So, I feel like my personal goals of creating a program that graduates qualified machinists is working. I wish this were true all over America. For all the bad news about manufacturing there are actually jobs in our state, not enough for millions but certainly the numbers we graduate.
I hope we get to see your vise posted soon too.
And, for finish? No one has asked but I zinc plated mine. I bought a kit from Eastwood and it is very nice looking. I'm a worse painter than I am a woodworker so that narrowed my possibilities considerably.
Good luck and I hope you have a press with enough stroke to broach yours!
Tom


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mr. CMS , that is funny!


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 15, 2011)

I couldn't help but put it on the Gerstner


----------

